

How to solve an everyday problem with pure functional programming - ballpark
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6190745/struggling-with-using-pure-functional-programming-to-solve-an-everyday-problem

======
j_baker
Title is linkbait. The linked question isn't about the merits of functional
programming. It's about a user trying to wrap their head around it.

------
mquander
I don't understand what I am supposed to take away from this link. I basically
agree with the top-rated answer; that approach looks to be about how I'd do
it. Is there something unusual here?

EDIT: This comment was written at a time when the submission had a less
descriptive title.

~~~
ballpark
Changed

